# Update---cinnamon rolls



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

I got the recipe from the older lady. she retired two weeks ago. In case y'all were curious here it is:

2Qt - warm water
1Cup sugar
1Cup yeast 
1/2lb shortening
1.5Cups Nonfat milk powder
1/2Cup salt !!!!
HG flour as needed

roll out and pour generous amount of melted butter on dough then sprinkle generous amount of cinn./sugar. 

eeyore


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I think she played a trick on you!

Have you tried it yet?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

that does sound flavorful!
does that work out to about 32 cups of flour?
for my foaccia i use 2 quarts of water and 2 tablespoons salt, 1/2 cup dry yeast. (this is just discussing the amount of flour for a 2 quart dough, granted yours is a sweet dough.)
compressed yeast eeyore? i hope so. otherwise the nice lady got her cups and tablespoons confused.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Woooo....that's a pretty unusual recipe (did she have a straight face when she gave your that?)! You MUST tell us how it turned out, PLEASE........????????? This is very interesting indeed.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Picture a bagel dough, a very stiff doiugh. That's about 52-55% hydration rate. Picture a focaccia dough- really wet- about 68-73%. Italian bread is in between, I like it at about 60% plus. Seems to me a soft sweet dough might be a little weter than this, so this dough would need about 100 to 106 oz of flour or so. 2% of that is 2 oz, so weigh that much salt, put it in a half cup measure and see what it looks like. That amount of flour in a sweet dough might need 4-6% yeast. That would be 4 oz fresh, 1.8 oz active dry, or 1.36 oz instant. Instant milk is used at 3 oz per quart of water and a dough like this might be up to 12% sugar or so, or 12 oz, or 1 1/2 cups. It does seem like a lot of salt. I have The Ultimate Cinnamon Roll formula, if anyone is interested.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Are you kidding, if anyone is interested? Yes please! I'm always always looking to better my own recipes collection.

When someone has a great recipe it's really generous when they'll share it!


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Ditto for me!

Whenever you're ready, thebighat! It will be mucho mucho appreciated.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

This formula is in decimal form. To convert it to something usable, unless you have a decimal scale, multiply by 16 to get the weight in oz. ]

Water 6.38 lb
whole wheat flour 1.10 lb
pastry flour 2.75 lb
bread flour 7.15 lb
compressed yeast .66 lb
salt .20 lb
honey 2.02 lb
butter(soft) 1.10 lb
whole eggs .83 lb

Make a soft well-developed dough from above ingredients. Immediately retard in refrigerator overnight. 
In the morning fill a spray bottle with bland oil, spray the bench well and roll the dough to a rectangle approximately 52 x 48 inches. 
Spread with the gloved hand 2 lb of soft unsalted butter over the dough and sprinkle all of the following filling on the dough.

Brown sugar 4.38 lb
cinnamon .35 lb
pastry flour .28 lb
mix till homogenous in a plastic bag.

Roll the dough up into a fat cylinder and begin to stretch it out. It will be almost eight feet long. Cut 50 portions, pan up 4x6, proof and bake at 350 till done. If using a convection or rotary rack oven, bake at 315-325. Drizzle with thinned fondant if you want. These are huge, but the absolute best you ever had.


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for the recipe, thebighat!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you very much, I can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you very much, I can't wait to give them a try!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thnaks for the recipe Bighat, I can't wait to give it a go.


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Yes That IS the recipe. Actually she left out the sugar but I have seen her put in 1C of sugar so I did also.

Yeast: instant

Yes I tried it. And:

It was good. when I saw how much salt it called for I was shocked so I lowered it a little...it was perfect.

I have done it several times now and I have adjusted the shortening and salt a little. Otherwise I must say it makes some darn good gooey cinnamon rolls.

Im trying to remember about how many scoops of flour I use. I just add it until it loses its stickiness.(which it wont completely--it is too soft a dough)

thebighat: I would love to try that recipe. But I would never use it where I work. It clearly wont be sweet or gooey enough for my clientele.

You guys need to remember I am in the deep south. We like sugar in our tea and our desserts. 

When I have visited the North I just figured that they were saving all the sugar to put in the cornbread. 

Of course Im just teasing...but the trend toward less sweet desserts hasn't hit here and I dont think it ever will.

These rolls are ultra soft, ultra moist, and ultra sweet. (I put petit four icing on them)

I have to admit that even with my supposedly educated and sofisticated palate I love these cinnamon rolls.

I dont agree with the "butter only" philosophy. There are just some things that butter will not do for you that lard or its closest substitute shortening will. Of course the opposite is true also.

Thanx everyone.
eeyore

[ June 20, 2001: Message edited by: Eeyore ]


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

You'll never know till you try it. I learned that formula in a bakery set down in a very expensive, very yuppy, very intellectual, very old N.E. money suburb of Boston, and those folks could't get enough of them, at least for the first two years.


----------



## judyb636 (Apr 18, 2013)

You say floor as needed. I kind of need to know how much. How sticky should the dough be. I would like a little more info.

                                                                                                                            thanks Judyb


----------

